# Some Where to stay in Sunderland



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

We are going to scotaland at the end of May and would like to stop in sunderland for a couple of days on the way up does anyone know of a suitable site/CL, preffebrally near the town centre?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

cje101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are going to scotaland at the end of May and would like to stop in sunderland for a couple of days on the way up does anyone know of a suitable site/CL, preffebrally near the town centre?
> 
> ...


Chris

Have you had too much to drink cause I just spilt mine 8O

Much as I like Sunderland one of the last places I would stay for the night in a motorhome is " ...preffebrally near the town centre".

Sunderland is a bit lacking on campsites. Personnelly I would try some of the nice countryside around Sunderland.

Derek


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

If you want to visit Sunderland I would stay at around Durham, there is a CC site near the motorway. or some where like

http://www.finchaleabbey.co.uk/ or

Lizard Lane Caravan And Camping Site just South of South Shields.

Despite what I have said above the coast is nice and there is a few places to visit. ie National Glassworks. If you visit Whitburn you can park in Morrisons Car Park.

Cannot imagine why you want to visit the centre though.

Derek


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

and I just wish they would learn to play football. 

Derek


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Does it have to be Sunderland or would County Durham be ok? There is a THS (temporary holiday site) with C&CC around that time they usually dead good value for money. Also one at Seaburn by the sea as well.

Greenii


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You may like to consider Motorhome Stopover Club who use mainly Pubs for stopovers, often in towns and are free if you have a drink or meal at the Pubs
Alan


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Finchale*

If you shake the person's hand at Finchale check you have the right number of fingers afterwards
Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a couple of wild camping spots nearby. First one just north of Sunderland at Whitburn is a large pub car park and second one a bit further away is the Angel of the North. Havent stayed at either but they are listed on the wild camping site.

If I were you I would just keep going!

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s....74&ll=54.964127,-1.364923&spn=0,0.02105&z=16

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...4.04&ll=54.914637,-1.58761&spn=0,0.02105&z=16


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Not cheap, but only 800 mtrs from the South Shields Metro station, from where you can catch a Metro train to Newcastle and also Sunderland (changing at Pelaw). Sandhaven

Colin

PS - the Metro goes right into the shopping centre of Sunderland and also (one stop before) is fairly close to the Glass Centre.


----------

